# Hunter Pro-C winterizing



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

It's actually quite simple. First you need to isolate the water supply to the system and then use an air compressor to blow the water out of the lines. You don't need to do anything to the controller or the valves. Most systems have a place to attach the compressor either near the water shut off or at the backflow preventer.


----------



## yuriy128 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you! I got quoted $100 to do this job, but would rather do it myself. 
So there is no need to open any valves? Just use the compressor to blow and thats it? Also how powerfull of a compressor do i need? i saw HD had some for sale this week for like 50$.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The reason that you pay the big bucks to blow out the system is that you need a BIG compressor--the kind that tows behind a truck--I don't know the size--but it takes a lot of CFMs to clear those lines.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> The reason that you pay the big bucks to blow out the system is that you need a BIG compressor--the kind that tows behind a truck--I don't know the size--but it takes a lot of CFMs to clear those lines.


I know a lot of people say that it takes a lot of CFM's but I've done it many times with just a small compressor with the 2 gallon tank and never have had any problems. I only open the valve to one zone at a time so I don't try to blow up every zone at once. I'm sure I don't get the system as dry as they do with the big compressors but it works.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not all that savvy about the systems---so your knowledge (real world) trumps mine (theory)


----------

